
Run Pac-Man Run - edzx
https://omerkirbiyik.com/pac-man/
======
edzx
Here's a tiny sample of a voice commanded Pac-Man game. It astonishes me how
the game industry will evaluate in the near future. It's exciting to see works
like this!

